# which engine is better?



## iwantanissan (Jul 3, 2003)

which engine would you prefer to have to envest money into to make faster, not alot of money but some



reasons would be helpful,

if this exaclty has been posted before please let me know


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i chose the sr20 simply bc of the abundance of parts and knowledge about the engine. but bc the ga16 is whats in my car and no one really knows what it will do fully modded, id prefer that one. depends on what you want i guess.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeah...
SR20 does have lots of aftermarket support and could probably give you 300whp easily!
But I prefer the KA24! Come on...no KA24 guys out there?
Theres no replacement for displacement!
GA16DE TOOO i love1


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Who was it that said,

the replacement to displacement is horsepower to weight 

Given those choices I would take the SR20 for many of the reasons already posted... plus

ga16 has a fairly weak bottom end compared to the SR20
ka24 has been tried and tried and it simply does not make the hp/litre that a sr20 can for the work involved 
The qg18 and the qr25 are still fairly new and seem to be promising, but if I had to choose what to get right now the sr20 still wins because its been tried and tested and is known to be reliable prehaps in a few years the qr25 will replace it for the "motor to have"


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

If unlimited funding is given, in the end of ends, probably qr25de (just have to seriosly port the head, uprgrade valves/valve springs/other head internals and put in far beefier rods/pistons/other internals as well as balance & blueprint the engine.) With all those things done and the same mods, I think I qr25 might outpush the sr20de by a bit(sheerly displacement, unless you want to talk about stroker kits, but then the # in the engine code doesn't indicate displacement,so I dunno about that). However, for the money, you can't beat the stock potential of the good ol SR20


----------



## iwantanissan (Jul 3, 2003)

thanks guys thats just what i was looking for


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The SRs are, IMO, the second-best motor series Nissan has made in recent years in terms of sheer performance potential after the RBs.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

samo said:


> *The SRs are, IMO, the second-best motor series Nissan has made in recent years in terms of sheer performance potential after the RBs. *


Yeah...SR is the probably the best 4 cylinder engine out in the market today!!! 

But if I had the ability to magically shrink engines...I would defenitly go with the RB25 into the sentra! LOL!


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

SR20s RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I've already made my choice... took out my GA16DE and put an SR in... reasons are for reputation, dependability, strenght, rust-resistance (aluminum rules!), relative abundance of spares and aftermarket parts, as well as overall costs compared to newer engines...

SR20DE-*T* is achievable by using off-the-shelf components and secondhand parts... not really that cheap or simple in practice, but easier than many other turbo projects...

way to post a poll... was it moderator-cut? i seem to remember a LOT of these... search and you'll see the SR has won most of them.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

damn people! So many of you peeps want an SR20!
Whats wrong with a GA16DE? What you guys no like it?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

on the contrary, i LOVED my GA... wrung the sh*t out of it, drove it for 5 hours straight up into the mountains, out into rugged country... it WAS dependable... it's only that, after i blew my engine in that flood, i was faced with the fact that its reliability was in question... when it broke down again due to ancilliary damage, i had the choice of going SR, so i took it.

I don't regret owning a GA, it's a *good engine*... and if the SR weren't so cheap, i would still have one.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

You guys remind me of Johnny Tran from Fast and Furious...
and i quote
"A couple of Nissan Sr20 motors would pull a premium one at race wars wouldn't they?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

even though ive got a 1.6, i would say id go with an sr20de to build up for max power. but i still love my ga16de and respect all that project 1.6t has accomplished and will continue to build my ga16de until im probably too old to drive cause i love it so much
btw,im 19, so ive got a lot of time


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the sr20 is a very very capable nissan engine that can easily and i mean easily produce 300+whp, thats horsepower some V8s can only dream about achieving but since i own a ga16de i love it, too bad its automatic


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Either the KA or the SR.The KA24DE is a great engine and actually makes more power stock than a SR20DE.Plus, it takes turbocharging almost as well as the SR and the low buy in price makes it an attractive option for me.The SR is easier to do simply because of the wealth of aftermarket support,but the buy in cost is relatively high compared to a KA, since KA's are becoming relatively common in the u pull it yards( I can get a KA for $99-try that with a SR!).The SR is supposedly a little smoother and revs higher,but torque rules for everyday driving, and this is where the KA shines.If the SR20DET was an option though, I may have chosen that since it gives you all the turbo stuff at an attractive price(provided you do all your own work) .The GA16DE is a durable motor, but not cost effective in my opinion.I really don't like the QR25DE-the open deck block will not take mods well,and I don't know enough about the QG18DE to have an opinion yet.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

i think the *uber-turbo* years of compacts are numbered... all of these newer engines have lighter designs that, although they're strong stock-wise, are just too complicated and precise for old-school boosting... maybe ten or fifteen years from now we'lll be just like the V8 owners reminiscing about the glory days, while the new punks are talking about NA this and NA that and working on NA 1.3s that do over 300hp...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Could be worse:could be hybrids,fuel cells or electric cars.


----------

